# فيس بوك  ثالث أكبر دولة في العالم من حيث عدد  السكان



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2012)

*فيس بوك *ثالث أكبر دولة في العالم من حيث عدد السكان 



*فيس بوك ثالث أكبر دولة في العالم من حيث عدد السكان *
تم تقييم حجم الفيس بوك على مستوى العالم، الأمر الذي أوضح أنه لو كان فيس بوك بلداً لاحتل المرتبة الثالثة عالمياً بعد الصين والهند من حيث عدد السكان. بوك بحسب ما ذكرت مصادر إعلامية أكثر من 900 مليون مستخدم ناشط يتصل اكثر من نصفهم بالموقع مرة في اليوم على الأقل، وأكثر من نصف مستخدمي الانترنت في العالم يستخدمون “فيسبوك” ويخصصون دقيقة من أصل 7 دقائق يمضونها على الإنترنت، لتصفح هذا الموقع بالذات، وفق إحصائية شركة "كومسكور". ​

وتضم الولايات المتحدة أكبر عدد من مستخدمي فيس بوك في العالم "169 مليوناً في عام" بحسب شبكة التواصل الاجتماعي التي تفيد بأن الهند "51 مليوناً"، والبرازيل "45 مليوناً" هما مركزا نمو رئيسيان للموقع. ويضم فيس بوك أيضاً 20 مليون مستخدم في المكسيك و11 مليوناً في إندونيسيا وفق “كومسكور”. ​ 
ويحتل فيس بوك المرتبة الأولى على لائحة مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي في البلدان كلها تقريباً مع استثناءات قليلة مثل روسيا، حيث يتقدم عليه موقعا أودنوكلاسنيكي وفكونتاكتيه والصين حيث ممنوع هناك. وتتغلب عليه مواقع أخرى في اليابان وكوريا الجنوبية وفيتنام وبولندا، بحسب شركة كومسكور. ​ 
وأصغر أصحاب المليارات في العالم حققوا ثروتهم بفضل فيس بوك، ومنهم مؤسس الموقع مارك زاكربرغ الذي احتفل أمس الاثنين بعيد ميلاده الثامن والعشرين وأحد مؤسسيه داستن موسكوفيتز الذي يصغره بثمانية أيام. ​ 
ويتم نشر أكثر من 300 مليون صورة على الموقع يومياً. وهناك أكثر من 488 مليون مستخدم يتصلون بموقع “فيسبوك” من خلال أجهزة محمولة. ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2012)

*تقرير جميل 
شكرا كلدانيه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2012)

لحس دماغنا خلاص​


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2012)

تقرير مميز
فى مصر اللى ليةومش لية فى النت لية اكونت على الفيس بوك هههه


----------



## چاكس (2 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا على المعلومات
*


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات الرب يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *تقرير جميل ​*
> *شكرا كلدانيه*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​




 مرسي كتير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لحس دماغنا خلاص​​



 هههههه
نورت مارو​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> تقرير مميز
> فى مصر اللى ليةومش لية فى النت لية اكونت على الفيس بوك هههه


ههههههه
دا ادمان بقئ اسمو فيس
مرسي لمرورك ​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومات*


مرسي لمرورك وللتقييم
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات الرب يباركك​​​​




مرسي كتير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

